# Schwinn Midget



## freddy (Aug 12, 2016)

bought a frame n fork put some parts on it
just going to ride it as is for  now 
going to get it painted or power coat it over the winter


----------



## REC (Aug 12, 2016)

Lookin' GOOD!

REC


----------

